# Bald Spot



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee chewed through his Sense-ible Harness just as we were leaving for the University of Tennessee Vet Center a couple weeks ago. We stopped at the pet supply shop a few blocks from my home and purchased a replacement harness, so we could secure him in his car seat. The store does not carry the Sense line, so I bought an EasyWalk harness. BIG MISTAKE! I hated teh harness from day one. It was difficult to get on Maccabee and it was expensive.

Fast forward a couple weeks. Maccabee is finally feeling wonderful and I decided to comb him and attempt to get out any matts. Well, the harness caused several matts. In addition, his hair is thinner where the harmness' strap crossed over his back and there is a large bald spot where the harness buckled shut (top strap)! 

Maccabee wore the Sense-ible Harness for over a year, often wearing it for a week or two at a time -- with absolutely no tangles or matts. A couple days in the EasyWalk and his coat is in terrible condition. I'm so upset. 

I'm glad I was able to get out most of the tangles (I still have a few small ones to deal with) because I can't cut is hair short or the huge bald spot just behind his right shoulder would be very apparent. As it is now, you can see his white skin through his dark hair if you look closely. 

**** EasyWalk Harness!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! I'm so sorry! hopefully the hair all grows back and you can get a new senseible harness asap!
I am a little confused, you keep the harness on him all the time??? if so, why?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> wow! I'm so sorry! hopefully the hair all grows back and you can get a new senseible harness asap!
> I am a little confused, you keep the harness on him all the time??? if so, why?


The Sense-ible harness never caused a problem (no matts, tangles, or hair loss) so I sometimes left it on him. I didn't leave teh EsyWalk on him for an extended time, but I guess 2 full days in the car, plus a little time here and there was enough to create the bald spot.

I certainly won't leave him in a harness again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee chewed through his Sense-ible Harness just as we were leaving for the University of Tennessee Vet Center a couple weeks ago. We stopped at the pet supply shop a few blocks from my home and purchased a replacement harness, so we could secure him in his car seat. The store does not carry the Sense line, so I bought an EasyWalk harness. BIG MISTAKE! I hated teh harness from day one. It was difficult to get on Maccabee and it was expensive. <snip>
> **** EasyWalk Harness!


That's EXACTLY how we ended up with the Easy-Walk. And like you, once I could replace it with another Sense-ible, we've never used it again. I also learned not to leave harnesses within his reach in the back seat! 

Two things, though. I'm not sure it's a good idea to leave ANY harness on full time, as MOST will eventually cause matting and/or hair loss. Second, neither the Easy-Walk or the Sense-ible is a good car harness. You want a harness that will spread the impact over as wide and area as possible. There are several good brands, but this is the one I use:

Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vest Harness, Small, Red: Pet Supplies


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I use the Puppia soft harness vest for Beau in the car. It's comfortable and really does a good job of spreading the forces. 
http://www.baxterboo.com/dog/supplies.cfm/soft-harness-vest-puppia-red


----------

